# Taking BC pills continually with no week off



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Got a question. The past 6 months I have been having painful menstrual cramps every month. I also get very C during that time and end up with terrible roids. My GYN gave me Daypro to take but that messed up my IBS. Anyway, has anyone taken the pill all month and started a new pack without taking the week off sugar pills? That way I wouldn't get my period and wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I just started doing that recently (but for migraines). Gotta tell you it's very nice not having a period for three months, although my PMS symptoms weren't very cooperative.Ty


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

There are lots of posts on here talking about that. I do that, JenS does or used to, and others do as well.I LOVE it! No cramps, no hormonal headaches, and no worse D that week!














But make sure you check with your GYN before starting this. You may be able to just make a phone call. Plus, if you do this, you'll use 1 1/3 packs of pills a month, instead of just 1, so you'll need your dr's cooperation to get enough pills to last you through the year so you don't come up short.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

doc says a-ok! I'm gonna try it out for a few months and see how it goes. I imagine that it's not healthy to do forever.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I take BC continously, but I do take the blank pills every third month. Still, only having a period every three months is nice! My dr. actually said that this can be done indefinitely, as there is no real reason that we have to have a period every single month. She did add that it wouldn't be good to go all the time without a period, though, which is why I take the blanks every three months. I do this for my IBS-C (well, I'm a "swinger"







between C and D, but I'm predominantly C). My C always gets worse during the last half of my period and the first few days after. Taking the pill continously has really helped me; I've been doing this since August, and my IBS has greatly improved since then. I hope this works for you as well as it has worked for me! Good luck!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i've read a lot about doing that on other sites. but never actually tried it. it sounds wonderful!!! and if it helps reduce the IBS flare ups during a normal period - oh it would be pure heaven.







i think i'll ask my dr about it too. thanks ladies for all the info!!


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I've been taking continuous BC since May (went off Depo due to side effects). The no period thing is WONDERFUL!!!!! I will occasionally have days that I feel like I'm cramping (one or two a month) but that is usually tied in to major stress in my life. The only point of concern is that it can raise your blood pressure, so just be aware of it.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I can't take the pill because it causes migraines for me. If you can't tolerate the pill, consider Depo Provera, a shot you can get every 3 months. After the initial couple of months, you may never have a period again! I intend to cruise right into menopause this way!


----------

